# Hot fishing-Warm food-cold beer



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Had a great day on the ice Sat. with Wave. The fishing was hot,the warm sausage meal was excellent and washing it down with a cold beer was priceless! Caught tons of gills,kept a dozen for a meal and man were they good. Jeff was the bass master, I only got one but between the gills ,eyes and the perch wasn't complaining. The ice was thicker then the last time there,a good 4 to 5. Wanted to fish the lower pond but it had about 2in. of nasty ice on it. They're only about six hundred yards a part,the one gets more run off and sun. Can't wait to fish it for the crappie. Most fish were caught using ants and wax worms. Going to hit it again today while we still can.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Sure hope he didn't put those waxies in the sausage!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

no i didnt!!! but where do you think the MAGGOTS came from??? a GREAT day it was.. bass were on FIRE!! caught several and a few eyes as well...even got a FAT perch!!! man fresh ice gills are as good as it gets!!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Guys..... great picture..... three generations of us doing the same thing over at mogadore yesterday.... Really cool to see you guys cooking out there on the ice.... funny how few people fail to enjoy life's simple gestures, glad to see you enjoying your selves. Made my first ice fishing cooker back in the 50's when I drilled a hole in an old mess kit pan and mounted it on my dads coleman single mantle lantern.... heat/light and a cooking appliance all from one piece of outdoor gear... hum... not such a bad deal. Wishing you guy's great outdoor memories............. JonSr.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

mrphish42 said:


> Hey Guys..... great picture..... three generations of us doing the same thing over at mogadore yesterday.... Really cool to see you guys cooking out there on the ice.... funny how few people fail to enjoy life's simple gestures, glad to see you enjoying your selves. Made my first ice fishing cooker back in the 50's when I drilled a hole in an old mess kit pan and mounted it on my dads coleman single mantle lantern.... heat/light and a cooking appliance all from one piece of outdoor gear... hum... not such a bad deal. Wishing you guy's great outdoor memories............. JonSr.


Thanks for the well wishes! I'll remember things like that long after how many fish we caught. See you're from Ravenna,grew up there,graduated in 72. Maybe we'll see you on Mog. or somewhere else this winter. You're welcome to enjoy a hot meal and cold one with us!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rattletraprex.... Here's a thanks back to you guys for the invite..... maybe our paths will cross out there somewhere.... I usually can be found not to far from some body of water that contains fish...as I told told you before, good health to you guys and many happy memory making trips thru-out your lives... you guys( to coin an old phrase) are cool......


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

rex and wave. you guys sure do love ice fishing. love hearing about your adventures. hope we can get back out this year. i think anything that survives till tomorrow might be ok for a while. maybe ponds will be ok for next weekend???


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> rex and wave. you guys sure do love ice fishing. love hearing about your adventures. hope we can get back out this year. i think anything that survives till tomorrow might be ok for a while. maybe ponds will be ok for next weekend???


yes we do!!! erie aside ice fishing is my favorite type of fishing!!! just something about watching the vex light up and the pole bent!!! and the friendships you can build on the ice are truly priceless!!!! our ice trips to the erie islands and simcoe are memories worth there weight in gold!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i still see the vex lights at night when i shut my eyes after a weekend of fishing. also ive noticed that the only way i can bring myself to stop fishing and pack up is to shut the vex off first. im hooked on that thing bad.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

To you ice fishing lovers, if you haven't picked up on my love of doing it, I'll gladly give you the next oh say 30 or 40 years to learn to love it even more.. Memories of flying Island Airlines out to the the islands for a days fishing on the old ford tri-motor (The Tin Goose).... Man if we had-a-had all the toys of today////// sorry to say we probably would not have left enough fish to fish for today... Ha. Ha. but who cares you guys win.... as I said.... glad to see such great new blood.... to carry on what us old timers will leave behind here someday.......... remember to leave a few like we did for you....Jon Sr.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> i still see the vex lights at night when i shut my eyes after a weekend of fishing. also ive noticed that the only way i can bring myself to stop fishing and pack up is to shut the vex off first. im hooked on that thing bad.


yea when we are packing up the vex runs till the last "JIG"!! just one more jig" LOL!! love it!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mrphish42 said:


> To you ice fishing lovers, if you haven't picked up on my love of doing it, I'll gladly give you the next oh say 30 or 40 years to learn to love it even more.. Memories of flying Island Airlines out to the the islands for a days fishing on the old ford tri-motor (The Tin Goose).... Man if we had-a-had all the toys of today////// sorry to say we probably would not have left enough fish to fish for today... Ha. Ha. but who cares you guys win.... as I said.... glad to see such great new blood.... to carry on what us old timers will leave behind here someday.......... remember to leave a few like we did for you....Jon Sr.


rex rode in that tri!!! was here in dover last year!! he felt right at home!!LOL!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> rex rode in that tri!!! was here in dover last year!! he felt right at home!!LOL!!


You beat me to it, Wave...Mrphish wast not aware of his audience...!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

mrphish42 said:


> To you ice fishing lovers, if you haven't picked up on my love of doing it, I'll gladly give you the next oh say 30 or 40 years to learn to love it even more.. Memories of flying Island Airlines out to the the islands for a days fishing on the old ford tri-motor (The Tin Goose).... Man if we had-a-had all the toys of today////// sorry to say we probably would not have left enough fish to fish for today... Ha. Ha. but who cares you guys win.... as I said.... glad to see such great new blood.... to carry on what us old timers will leave behind here someday.......... remember to leave a few like we did for you....Jon Sr.


When we fish there are plenty of fish left over!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I've been on the Tin Goose three times,twice when it was here and once to the islands ice fishing. I'll never forget one trip there in another smaller plane. We had to use the water from our minnows so the pilot could put out a fire in the engine. After he checked it all out we flew out to fish! Talk about some die hards and a huge Pucker factor!


----------

